# Fennel-based soup



## dcgator (Feb 19, 2012)

I am in the hunt for a good fennel soup
So far I've found recipes for:
Fennel and Carrot soup
Fennel/Chestnut and celery root soup

Any other ideas?


----------



## GLC (Feb 19, 2012)

I like fennel, leek, and potato. Nothing fancy about it. Saute the chopped fennel and leek, add peeled diced potatoes and chicken stock. Cook until tender and puree in batches. Season to taste, and serve garnished with fennel tops. 

I like garlic, so if it's just for us, I add diced garlic to the end of the saute.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2012)

I like fennel and celeriac(celery root) soup. Deff not for every body, but sweat down the fennel, with mirepoix, shallots, and a bay leaf or 2, add in diced celeriac, cover in a mix of heavy cream, and stock( I prefer chicken, but you can certainly use veggie), salt and pepper, simmer until the celery root is fork tender, then puree using an immersion blender/blender/food processor. Finish with a nice knob of butter for that velvety mouth feel.

I finish with it with a little crispy fried pancetta, or, a dallop of crem fraiche.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2012)

Also, a free form "lasagna" Pan Seared Scallops, shrimp, and crab, baby spinach, roasted red peppers, roasted fennel, a little fresh sage and rosemary, de-glaze with white wine, finish with cream, s+p, butter and asiago.


Lay out 2 cooked lasagna noodles(or you can use a nice wide rag noodle like a pappardelle) in an x shape in the bottom of a wide bowl, and layer the seafood, fold the noodle, layer in more seafood, and fold, creating a nice "little packet", spoon the rest of the sauce and what not over the last layer/top and that's it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 20, 2012)

Sitting here thinking about it, I don't believe I've ever had fennel in soup before. But I love fennel, so it sounds good.

I guess I would consider roasting the fennel in the oven, and then pureeing it with some stock and finishing with a little cream and butter. There is something truly magical about the flavor of roasted fennel that you don't get from other cooking methods.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 21, 2012)

*A Fennel Cream*

Yes, I love fennel too and perhaps with 1 potato to give it that creamy texture verses dairy cream --- and 1 leek ... For garnish; Top it with a pinenut or almond pesto or a few strips of Proscuitto di Parma ...

Thanks for idea and post. 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 21, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sitting here thinking about it, I don't believe I've ever had fennel in soup before. But I love fennel, so it sounds good.
> 
> I guess I would consider roasting the fennel in the oven, and then pureeing it with some stock and finishing with a little cream and butter. There is something truly magical about the flavor of roasted fennel that you don't get from other cooking methods.


The aroma of fresh fennel is amazing ... lovely green goddess of Italia.


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 21, 2012)

I did not know that fennel could go into soup !!!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 22, 2012)

*Fennel Cream Soup*

In the Mediterranean, it is quite common to have fennel not only in salads, however, as a main ingredient or in risotto too ... or pasta ... 

Stunning and light.

If you see my Parsnip Cream, more or less, do same --- however, ingredient measurements need to be adjusted ...  

Margi.


----------



## dcgator (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is one I am going to make soon

Squash, Fennel with cider and caramelized apple

Chef Scientist's Experimental Food Blog: Squash & Fennel Soup With Cider & Caramelized Apple


----------



## dcgator (Feb 22, 2012)

This one is very smooth and tasty

Carrot Fennel Soup Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 22, 2012)

*@ DC Gator: Lovely Recipe - Thanx for posting it*

@ DC Gator,

Lovely recipe ... apple cider and fennel ... 

Thanks for posting, shall have to put it on the March List ... 

Hasta luego. 
Margi.


----------



## dcgator (Feb 22, 2012)

This one is my favorite

Chestnut Fennel Soup Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you like seafood? If so, try this:

*Fennel & Oyster Chowder*

1 tbls butter or olive oil
1 large or 2 small fenel bulbs, prepped and sliced
1 large shallot, minced
2 fingerling potatoes sliced
1 cup chicken stock
2-3 tbls semi-sweet white wine
16 oysters, shucked
Liquor from the oysters
1 cup heavy cream
Salt & white pepper to taste
2 tbls diced slab bacon

Bring the stock up a simmer. Add the potatoes and cook until fork tender.

While potatoes cook, heat the butter or oil in a pan and caramelize the fennel and shallots in it. Season them with salt and pepper. Deglaze the pan with the wine and cook until liquid evaporates.

Transfer the fennel to a soup pot. Add the potatoes and remaining stock. Add the oysters and their liquor, and poach until plump. Pour in cream and reduce slightly until flavors have melded. Adjust seasoning.

Fry the bacon until crisp. Drain on paper towels. 

Ladle soup into bowls. Sprinkle each serving with a few of the bacon dice.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sardinia: Fennel Strata, Proscuitto di Parma & Leeks*

This fennel is prepared as a Strata, which is very thick, not a soup, not a stew ... it is unique to Sardinia ... Lots of body, and lots of taste ... Lots of texture ... all you need is a good glass of wine ... and a great companion ... 

Serves 4 with leftovers: 

3 tblsps extra virgin olive oil
2 large fennel bulbs chopped ( 4 cups )
2 shallots or 2 leeks chopped or spring onion 
5 cups of chicken stock or vegetable or fennel stock
The dill looking needles on the fennel - hold for garnish 

16 ounces of rustic crusty bread or a baguette or Italian hero bread
( cut into 1/3 thick slices )

1 cup chopped sundried tomatoes packed in oil ( optional )

1 cup chopped proscuitto di parma ham or other Italian ham 

1 cup grated pecorino or Reggiano parmesano or Padano 

1) preheat oven to 350 farenheit degrees
2) heat oil in heavy large pot and add fennel & leek or shallots or spring onion
3) sauté until tender - 10 minutes
4) add the chicken stock or fennel stock and simmer until veggies are tender - 10 minutes
5) season broth and veggies with salt and pepper to taste
6) Layer  like a lasagna, 1/4 bread slices in bottom of a glass baking casserole about 15 x 10 x 2 inches. 
7) top with the stock, then 1/4 cup of sun dried tomatoes or ham and then 1/4 cup of pecorino or parmesano and repeat the layering 3 times
8) bake until the bread is very soft and most of the liquid is absorbed about 20 - 25 minutes
9) top with more pecorino ... and adjust seasoning ... sprinkle with the Dill Like Needles of the Fennel ... 

*** This is normally served in Oliena, Sardinia where we were and of course I had asked for the recipe, loving fennel ... I make it for myself during the week quite often ... 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*@ Historic Foodie: Fennel & Oyster Cream*

@ Historic Foodie:

This sounds heavenly.

Thanx for post ... Plan to try this ... Have to check with Fish Monger Miguel on Oysters ... it is mussel season in Spain ... 

Margi.


----------

